# ECA "Slow Drop"



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

In my quest to develop a mini diy drop checker, I inadvertantly developed a way to slowly release ECA into my aquarium. About three drops can be added that will slowly leech into the water in approx. 10 minutes (thus, I've affectionately named it ECA SLOW DROP). It certainly isn't necessary, nor may it have any benefits (to be determined), but it's dirt cheap (for some people, free) and neat to watch. I'm sure it can also be used to distribute Green Bacter, Phyton Git, etc.

All it is, is the end cut off the internal inkwell of a ballpoint pen (preferably a pilot g2) and one of those ADA airline holders. By placing the top of the cut-off barely above the water's surface, adding ECA drops will slowly "leak" into the water via a pin-sized hole already on the inkwell end cap. Maybe this will help explain:


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Alright, since im still a n00b Im going to ask. Whats ECA?


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

It's no problem. ECA is an iron/trace suppliment provided by ADA. It's used to promote healthy growth in new shoots and it makes red plants more vibrant.


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Dewmazz,

I can see where this may have some benefit somewhere.....at this point I don't have any ideas....

But what is the point or need of Slow Dripping the ECA?

I don't use it, so I figure I'm just missing something..... 

Thanx!


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I honestly have no clue. As I said, it probably doesn't have much value. But I *hope* that it will allow me to suppliment a tiny bit of extra ferts over a long period. I like to think it eases stress on my invertabrates. Yes, I realize it has no real value for ECA, but it might be neat for something like Green Bacter.

I think it works along the same principles as this (ADA Green Drop):









One end of the glass is inserted into the fertilizer bottle, while the other end is placed in the water/substrate/filter intake.

But I have yet to find "Slow Drop"s niche .


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

You may want to check out this thread:

Easier Macro Dosing

He doesn't have it completely worked out yet, but is making progress....

HTH


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

It seems like someone always does it before me...
Thanks Naja, it pretty much does what's being discussed, but it's very tiny (about half an inch) and unobtrusive.


----------

